# Public meeting : Perspectives in Medical Error



## Brendan Burgess (17 Aug 2011)

> As part of the 2011-2012 RCPI Public Meetings series, we will be  holding a public meeting entitled Perspectives in Medical Error -  Understanding Uncertainty in Medicine on Tuesday 1 November 2011 at  RCPI, No. 6 Kildare Street, Dublin 2. The meeting will start at 6.30pm.
> 
> 
> 
>  The aim of this meeting is to help the public understand the context in  which clinical judgements are made, and how errors can occur. As with  all our public meetings, the intention is to have a balanced and honest  discussion. We will therefore discuss medical errors from a number of  perspectives, including the patient's point of view, the medical  professional's point of view and an allied health professional's point  of view. Further details will be posted on our website closer to the  time.
>


----------

